# Replacing Large 18' x 14' Section of Ceiling Drywall



## gwtschudi (1 d ago)

Hi All, 

Just found your site and am hoping I can get a little advice on a large ceiling repair. There was a water leak in a room above a garage and a large section of the drywall (18' x 14') was damaged and has been removed and the framing dried and treated. The framing is such that the opening is bounded on two sides by trusses, the third side by a joist, and the fourth side by a wall. 

My question is this... On the sides of the openings where the ends of my new drywall sheets are going to land, should I extend the opening another joist space for every other sheet so that I do not have such a long continuous run of end butt joint? 

I hope this makes sense what I am asking. I look forward to your advice on this. 

Thank you!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

personally i wouldnt go to that extent. i would just float it out with mud. you can lessen that hump if your remaining rock was cut at joists edge by using a nailer for new sheet ends that is 1/16th higher than remaining rock. it then becomes a dip instead of a hump. much easier to deal with, you fallow?


----------



## gwtschudi (1 d ago)

I do, thanks for the input. Unfortunately the existing rock was cut back to the centerline of the joists so I think I am just going to have to float wide. For what its worth it looks like this section in the area of the infill joists was originally railroaded (top to bottom of pic). Think I can get away with that again or would you just run left to right? The only problem is going to be bit at the top of the pic that I will still need to railroad. That remainder is a clumsy dimension too, something like 5'-6".


----------



## gwtschudi (1 d ago)

These are the two layout options I am considering. Pros and cons of each?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

gwtschudi said:


> These are the two layout options I am considering. Pros and cons of each?
> 
> View attachment 42071


The easy one is fine just float it wide


----------



## gwtschudi (1 d ago)

Easy way being left/right, correct? The length of joint works out to be about the same either way.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

gwtschudi said:


> Easy way being left/right, correct? The length of joint works out to be about the same either way.


Option 1


----------

